

Add SublimeText2 to Your Win7 Context Menu - atldev
https://gist.github.com/mrchief/5628677

======
atldev
Many of you may have already done this. But I never got around to it (Win7
isn't my primary dev box). It only took me 3 minutes and it probably ROI'd the
first day.

